# Differences Between the Shimano Hub Levels



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

I've been looking at Shimano's site trying to figure out what the difference is between the various levels of hubs (specifically the rear hubs). Other than names, cost, and color options I'm not seeing anything I can use to learn why one would choose a Tiagra hub vs Claris hub. For that matter they don't give enough info to choose Ultegra hub vs 105 (based on the site). I know that isn't a big deal for the guys who will cough up for Dura Ace and White Ind., but I'm not gonna spend $800-900 on a wheelset. I can see spending $100 for a set of 105 hubs, but why should I with Tiagra hubs there for $60 (other than for 11speed)? I'm sure there are reasons but Shimano isn't putting them out on their site.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

There's differences in everything - materials, quality, weight. No-one can tell you what's best or what's right. But, as always, it's diminished returns for extra money spent. I have no idea what the best price point is and no-one has the right answer for you but everyone has an opinion.

I have two sets of Dura-Ace in use (my fave hub) and two more sets in stock plus a "winter" wheelset with Ultegra. I go the same speed with both hubs but I won't stop buying DA hubs just because they don't make me faster. I'm the same speed with BikeHubStore hubs too (two sets of those on the go).


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

I'm not so concerned about which are best, as you said, that's up to the individual. I mean, based on the info that Shimano provides on their site, I might as well throw darts to decide one from another. I'm just looking for info so if I were to get one set vs another, I actually know what I'm getting. They're all cup and cone, and the cassette carrier(?) is made of steel except for Ultegra and Dura Ace. O.k., well and good, but what about the rest of the line? How many pawls/points of engagement? What about the rest of the hub? What differentiates Claris from Tiagra from 2300 besides the names and cost?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

The basic differences I found are:
-the 105 has better seals than the Ultegra and 
-the Durace is lighter by about 120 grams from the Ultegra, has a Ti freebody and options for less than 32h

Performance differences are very hard to tell between them and specially between Ultegra and Durace. The cost curve for the set at $60 for 105, $115 for Ultegra and $300 for Durace does not mimic the performance differences between them, at least for the purposes of the common cyclist.

Be it as it may, I use Ultegra for my "conventional" builds and Durace for my "fancier" builds. IMO, Ultegra is the best value within the Shimano lineup and Durace is the best value between the fancier hubs inclusive of the very well known makes of the hubs currently in fashion.

At 2kgs, a 32x32 wheelset with Ultegra, Archetypes and Sapim Race built at the total cost of less than $300 is a heck of a wheelset if one feels that the extra grams and spokes do not rob them from their full potential


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

To add to the above
I have 10 speed 105, 10 speed Ultegra, 11 Speed Dura-Ace hubs. 
The Ultegra and DA are made in Japan, 105 and lower in Malaysia.
The 105 as new had some residual tiny grit that needed cleaning and re-greasing before service. I've heard this from others too. They all needed adjustment before service, as IMO Shimano ships them too tight. 
The new 11 Speed Ultegra hubs also have the new digital cone adjustment, same as Dura-Ace. 
I think there is less freehub wobble / play in Ultegra and DA versus 105. Dunno about Tiagra. IMO the precision of the freehub assembly is where you see a difference between hubs from the Malaysia and Japan plants. 

But if you keep the grease fresh / clean, and adjustment OK, almost any one will likely do fine.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dura Ace use a special finish on the bearing surfaces.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Still not sure what the digital cone adjustment is (as opposed to analogue?), though at this point I'm not too concerned. I'm sure the info I'm looking for is out there somewhere, my Google-fu just isn't getting it done.



*edit* After looking at 7900 descriptions there's good explanations there (for DCBA). A nice idea though misleading, since I thought 'no tools' actually meant no tools, and not 'no tools except for an Allen wrench or two'.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

It appears (subject to conformation) that the lower hubs (older Tiagra, Claris, and 2300) are limited to 7/8/9 speed cassettes. 10 speed is Tiagra 4600 and 5700 105. This is gotten from various online retailers, not from Shimano.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

If the hub can handle 8/9 speed, it can also handle 10 speed, the cassettes are the same width. 11 speed is a wider cassette and 7 speed is a narrower cassette.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

junior1210 said:


> It appears (subject to conformation) that the lower hubs (older Tiagra, Claris, and 2300) are limited to 7/8/9 speed cassettes. 10 speed is Tiagra 4600 and 5700 105. This is gotten from various online retailers, not from Shimano.


Go to Sheldon Browns site and educate yourself on IG and HG free hubs. Just a suggestion...


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

junior1210 said:


> It appears (subject to conformation) that the lower hubs (older Tiagra, Claris, and 2300) are limited to 7/8/9 speed cassettes. 10 speed is Tiagra 4600 and 5700 105. This is gotten from various online retailers, not from Shimano.


Yes, but you can use 11 speed hubs for 10 speed duty with the supplied spacer behind the cassette. All Shimano 11 speed hubs ship with the 10 speed spacer. 
So you can also consider 5800/ 6800 hubs.
Also There is a newly announced Tiagra 4700 10 speed groupset that includes hubs.


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

junior1210,

I'm a lifelong (over 4 decades) Shimano user and they still provide the best bang for the buck when considering durability and performance. Have used DuraAce, Ultegra and 105, mostly, but as you well know, much later year editions of Tiagra and Claris are just as good as the earlier year editions of, say, Ultegra.

Your question comes down to a simple dimple: do you want the ability to have 11-spd as an option or not? How you answer that depends on what you will get. 

Personally at the moment, I don't give a rats## about 11-speed, plus I think all Shimano 10-speed and 11-speed hubs are ugly as a boiled turnup compared to the sleeker, older 8 and 9 speed hubs, which I own (the 9-speed running 10-spds). I have Shimano HB-6500 & FH-6500 on all my bikes.. Years ago I bought a small cache of these 8/9/10 6500 Ultegra hub sets. These hubs I will run a decade or more, because that is how long they last when given proper yearly maintenance. Only way I'd upgrade is if Shimano goes to a 140mm or 145mm rear axle and we suddenly get 12-13 spd rears that have an 11T along with the much used 16T, 18T and 28T in the cassette without costing an arm & a leg trying to get this combo. 

P.S. If you're going to low-end 10-speed, stick with 105 or Ultegra. Stuff is just incredible value for what you get, wife has it on her bikes, and digital cone adjustment is quite nice (though I do miss the fine touch of playing with the cones, like I do on my bikes).


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Z'mer said:


> Yes, but you can use 11 speed hubs for 10 speed duty with the supplied spacer behind the cassette. All Shimano 11 speed hubs ship with the 10 speed spacer.
> So you can also consider 5800/ 6800 hubs.
> Also There is a newly announced Tiagra 4700 10 speed groupset that includes hubs.


That's true of course. But fyi, junior, if you have no intention of ever going to 11 speed you're better off getting an older 10 speed hub because the spacing is better. That goes for all brands. It;s not a huge deal but it does make a little difference.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

junior1210 said:


> It appears (*subject to conformation*) that the lower hubs (older Tiagra, Claris, and 2300) are limited to 7/8/9 speed cassettes. 10 speed is Tiagra 4600 and 5700 105. This is gotten from various online retailers, not from Shimano.





robt57 said:


> Go to Sheldon Browns site and educate yourself on IG and HG free hubs. Just a suggestion...


That's why I put that caveat in there. Most of the more detailed info I've found is coming from retailer descriptions, so while I'm sure some of it may be wrong (or even nonsensical) this is what I've got.

While I have no intention of going to 11 speed (I've yet to use the 10 I've got right now effectively), I don't want to shoot myself in the foot by jumping in without knowing what I'm doing this time. That's how I got the wheels I'm using now. They get the job done, but if I knew half as much as I do now (which still ain't much) I'd never have bought them. At the moment 105 5800 and Miche Box RC2 (Shimano) are on my short list, but the list isn't complete, thus the continued search and questions.


----------

